# هل هذه صورة الله؟



## Ahmed Maher (26 مايو 2007)

من سفر صمؤيل الثانى.الإصحاح الثانى والعشرين الفقرات 9 و 10 و 11



[FONT=&quot]صَعِدَ دُخَانٌ مِنْ أَنْفِهِ، وَنَارٌ مِنْ فَمِهِ أَكَلَتْ. جَمْرٌ اشْتَعَلَتْ مِنْهُ. 10طَأْطَأَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ، وَضَبَابٌ تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهِ. 11رَكِبَ عَلَى كَرُوبٍ، وَطَارَ وَرُئِيَ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ الرِّيحِ.

لو لم أبين أن هذه الفقرات من الكتاب المقدس لظن القارئ أنى أتحدث عن تنين فى فيلم خيالى.
[/FONT]


----------



## Ahmed Maher (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*يا جماعة حد ينورنا المقصود بالكلام ده هو الله ولا ايه؟

*[FONT=&quot]*صَعِدَ دُخَانٌ مِنْ أَنْفِهِ، وَنَارٌ مِنْ فَمِهِ أَكَلَتْ. جَمْرٌ اشْتَعَلَتْ مِنْهُ. 10طَأْطَأَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ، وَضَبَابٌ تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهِ. 11رَكِبَ عَلَى كَرُوبٍ، وَطَارَ وَرُئِيَ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ الرِّيحِ*.
[/FONT]


----------



## استفانوس (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*



			لو لم أبين أن هذه الفقرات من الكتاب المقدس لظن القارئ أنى أتحدث عن تنين فى فيلم خيالى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا ياسيد من جهلك تقول فلم هذا كلام الرب 
وكلام الرب هو رب الكلام
لكن الفيلم الخيالي
ان محمد عرجى الى السماء بجحش
وتكلم مع حمار وزنى بابنة عمرها ست سنوات 
اليس هذا رعب وخيالس
والغريب بشخص ذو القرنين
عليك عندما تقرا الكتاب المقدس ان تطلب ارشاد الله
وان يفمهمك مايقوله
وليس فقط ان تحفظ بل انتفهم
فهذا كلام الرب وليس كلام بشر​*


----------



## fredyyy (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*الله له الحق فيما يكتب  ولايحاكمه أحد في هذا
ولانه كلام الله لا أشك لحظة واحدة فيه

***إنها صورة تعبيرية عن غضب الله***

إقرأ اللآية السابقة وستفهم المعني

وإذا استمر الانسان في بعده عن عمل المسيح سوف يلاقي اعظم من هذه الصورة لله في غضبه

لا أريد ان ازعجك بمشاهد أكثر إيلاماَ من ذلك

لكن لمحبيه سيكون البرع جمالاَ من بن البشر 

ويكفي أنه ضمناَ لحياة أبدية لنا معه في المجد

أما الشرار فسيكونون في ظلام وعذاب  أبدي *


----------



## Ahmed Maher (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*****************************
*حرر من قبل الأدرة *
*.........................."المشرف"*


----------



## الحياه (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

 يا اخ ( فريد ) اذا لا تستطيع الاجابه لاتجيب.

 لكن ان تخفى عدم معرفتك بالافتراء على الرسول فهذا العيب.

 يا اخى اريد دليلا على ما تزعم .... وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

من فضلك رد على إجابة FREDYYY


----------



## Ramzi (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

ليش يا اخ احمد ماهر رديت على فريد و ما رديت على فريدي

حتى في القران عندما يغضب الله على عباده فانه  ( له المجد ) يغضب ونحن حتى لا نعلم كيف شكل غضبه ... و انشاءالله ان لا نرى غضبه علينا أجمعين


----------



## Ahmed Maher (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*اللهم آمين .. أشكركم على المرور وعلى الردود.. ويعلم الله أنى احب الخير لى وللناس أجمعين .. فقد قال سيدى وحبيبى وشفيعى محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليه الذى كثيرا ما تم تناوله بالسباب فى هذا المنتدى ( حب لأخيك ماتحب لنفسك) .. أما بالنسبة لردى على الأخ fredyyy فعنوان موضوعى واضح وهو (هل هذه صورة الله؟) فقد استوقفتنى هذه الصورة من سفر صمؤيل الثانى وانا اعلم تمام العلم أنها تعبير عن غضب الله.. ولكن هل معنى غضب الله ان يخرج الدخان والنار من فمه وأنفه.. نحن المسلمين نؤمن بان الله متفرد فى صفاته و منزه عن كل نقص سبحانه وتعالى.اما بالنسبة للأخ Ramzi فتقول ان هناك ايات فى القرآن الكريم تصور ايضا غضب الله وانا ادعوك الى قراءة القرآن الكريم لتقارن بنفسك بين تلك الآيات وبين هذه الصورة.*


----------



## Twin (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ Ahmed Maher*



Ahmed Maher قال:


> *.. ويعلم الله أنى احب الخير لى وللناس أجمعين .. .*




*هذا هو الطبيعي يا أخي بغض النظر عن الدين*​ 


Ahmed Maher قال:


> * أما بالنسبة لردى على الأخ fredyyy فعنوان موضوعى واضح وهو (هل هذه صورة الله؟) فقد استوقفتنى هذه الصورة من سفر صمؤيل الثانى وانا اعلم تمام العلم أنها تعبير عن غضب الله..** ولكن هل معنى غضب الله ان يخرج الدخان والنار من فمه وأنفه.. نحن المسلمين نؤمن بان الله متفرد فى صفاته و منزه عن كل نقص سبحانه وتعالى.اما بالنسبة للأخ Ramzi فتقول ان هناك ايات فى القرآن الكريم تصور ايضا غضب الله.*




*أخي أنت تسأل هلي هذه صورة الله *
*قلنا لك أنها تعبير عن غضبه*
*فيا أخي كسؤال "هل هذه صورة الله"*
*أقول لا لأن الله العظيم الامحدود ليس له صورة فالله العظيم هو النار الأكله هو مالئ الكون هو الكل *
*فكيف يمكن لإنسان أن يضع له صورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فسؤالك هذا أجيب هي صورة تعبر عن غضبه* ​ 


Ahmed Maher قال:


> * وانا ادعوك الى قراءة القرآن الكريم لتقارن بنفسك بين تلك الآيات وبين هذه الصورة.*


 
*أدعوه كما تريد ولكن ..........*
*لا مجال للمقارنه* ​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## نبراس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*



> هذا ياسيد من جهلك تقول فلم هذا كلام الرب
> وكلام الرب هو رب الكلام
> لكن الفيلم الخيالي
> ان محمد عرجى الى السماء بجحش
> ...


طبعا اخونا هون اخذته العصبية الدينية وهذا شي طبيعي فهو حس بالتهكم على اقدس شي عنده ولا حرج في ذلك
لكن انصحك ان تغير من اسلوبك وإلا فلن نستطيع الحوار ولن نتوصل إلى لوجع الرأس وألم القلب
او انك تمسك عن الرد
___________ ___________
هذا شيء
والشيء الآخر


> أدعوه كما تريد ولكن ..........
> لا مجال للمقارنه


اذا كنت تقصد ان القرآن احسن وادق فهذا صحيح ولا جدال في ذلك
وإن كنت تقصد العكس فأنا اتحداك ولنجر حوار ثنائي يستعرض فيه  كل منا آيات كتابه


----------



## fredyyy (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

كلام الله هو كلام الله الموجود في الكتاب المقدس 

وسيبقى أغلى ما في أيدينا 

حتى لو لم تفهم أجزاء منه

***حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب***

هذه كلمات المسيح نفسه لتلاميذة 

لابد أن يفتح الله ذهنك لتفهم أقواله 

هذه أرضية لابد أن تكون عليها قبل أن تبدأ المناقشة


----------



## Twin (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخ *نبراس



نبراس قال:


> اذا كنت تقصد ان القرآن احسن وادق فهذا صحيح ولا جدال في ذلك


 
*أنا لا أقصد هذا طبعاً*​ 


نبراس قال:


> وإن كنت تقصد العكس فأنا اتحداك ولنجر حوار ثنائي يستعرض فيه كل منا آيات كتابه


 
*لماذا التحدي يا أخي *
*فلك أن تؤمن بما تؤمن به *
*ولي أنا أيضاً هذا*
*فكل منا له طريقه للوصل الي الله أنت ستصل وأنا سأصل ولكن *
*هناك سيكون الفصل بيني وبينك*
*وعايز أقولك حاجة *
*أنا لا يفرق معي هذا التحدي لأنني لا أحبه ولا أحبذه لا للضعف أو العجز *
*أنما لعدم أهتمامي بما لديك بكتابك *
*فهو كتابك أنت وأنت مؤمن به وهذا لا يعنيني قط*
*فلو أهتميت به يوماً صدقني سأدعوك لهذا التحدي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## fredyyy (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

إذا وجدك أحد في بيت جارك تأكل 

هذا معناه أنه لا يوجد طعام في بيتك


----------



## الحياه (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

صَعِدَ دُخَانٌ مِنْ أَنْفِهِ، وَنَارٌ مِنْ فَمِهِ أَكَلَتْ. جَمْرٌ 

اشْتَعَلَتْ مِنْهُ. 10طَأْطَأَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ، وَضَبَابٌ 

تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْهِ. 11رَكِبَ عَلَى كَرُوبٍ، وَطَارَ وَرُئِيَ عَلَى 

أَجْنِحَةِ الرِّيحِ.


 سؤال فعلا مجرد سؤال:

 عندما قذف النيران من فمه كالتنين كان قبل

 خروجه من فرج مريم العذراء ام بعده ؟

 ارجوا الاجابه...


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

الذي قرأته هو كلام الله

وكلام الله هو قادر أن يحفظه 

وإن لم تصدق الله فقد جعلته كاذباَ

*** من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه.من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذبا لانه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه.***

احترس في كل كلمة تقولها وإلا  ...............   الله موجود ويسمع والدينونة جاهزة.


----------



## الحياه (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ لم تجب على سؤالى


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

ما هو السؤال؟
خليك واضح


----------



## nidae alhak (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

يا الله بدى افهم من الاخوة المسيحين ايه الحلال والحرام فى كتابكم المقدس ممكن
يعنى الشرئع ولا انتم ما عندكم عندكم الكل يعمل الى على هواه ممكن استفدة


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

_يا الله بدى افهم من الاخوة المسيحين ايه الحلال والحرام فى كتابكم المقدس ممكن
يعنى الشرئع ولا انتم ما عندكم عندكم الكل يعمل الى على هواه ممكن استفدة_

( بدي أفهم )  رغبة جيدة

(الشرئع ) كل ما كتب في الكتاب المقدس هو شريعة 

( يعمل الى على هواه ) 

المسيحي الحقيقي لا يحركه هواه بل إرادة الله الصالحة لذا يفعل كل شئ مقدس

لم أكن أود أن اكتب لك هذه الآية لكن هذا نور كلمة الله لك

*** تي 1:15  كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين واما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم ايضا وضميرهم ***

طهر ذهنك وضميرك لكي تفهم


----------



## الحياه (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


  يا اخ ( fredyyy ) ان الهك يامر بشرب الخمر فى الكتاب المقدس ....  السؤال هل تشرب الخمر  ؟


----------



## fredyyy (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*يا اخ ( fredyyy ) ان الهك يامر بشرب الخمر فى الكتاب المقدس* 

*كلام غير صحيح *

*السؤال هل تشرب الخمر ؟*

*لا أشرب الخمر لأن هناك آية تحرضنا على عدم شرب الخمر

مكتوب:*
 اف 5:18 
**** ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح ****

 1تي 3:3  
**** غير مدمن الخمر ............... بل حليما غير مخاصم ولا محب للمال ****


----------



## fredyyy (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*يا اخ ( fredyyy ) ان الهك يامر بشرب الخمر فى الكتاب المقدس* 

*كلام غير صحيح *

*السؤال هل تشرب الخمر ؟*

*لا أشرب الخمر لأن هناك آية تحرضنا على عدم شرب الخمر

مكتوب:*
 اف 5:18 
**** ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح ****

 1تي 3:3  
**** غير مدمن الخمر ............... بل حليما غير مخاصم ولا محب للمال ****


----------



## newman_with_jesus (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

الاخ الفاضل كما قال لك اخوتي الله اسنخدم صورة رمزية لنبيه صموئيل ليريه مدى صعوبة وغضب الله 
دعني اعطيك مثالا انت عندما تقول ان الكعبة هب بيت الله هل الله ترك السماوات وجلس في الكعبة ؟


----------



## althani girl (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*



استفانوس قال:


> *
> هذا ياسيد من جهلك تقول فلم هذا كلام الرب
> وكلام الرب هو رب الكلام
> لكن الفيلم الخيالي
> ...




*الحين اشدخل االقسم عن الاسئله والاجوبه للدين المسيحي 

مو للمسلمين 

والرسول اشرف منك ومن امثالك 

ليش الفوضى ياخي

جاوب انت على السؤال بدال ماتتهرب *


----------



## althani girl (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*واطلب انكم تحذفون رده مثل ماتحذفون ردودنا ااذا تكلمنا عن المسيحين في قسم الحوار الاسلامي 

وتقولون لنا في قسم الاسئله والاجوبه والرد على الشبهات  *


----------



## amali (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*



100010001 قال:


> *واطلب انكم تحذفون رده مثل ماتحذفون ردودنا ااذا تكلمنا عن المسيحين في قسم الحوار الاسلامي
> 
> وتقولون لنا في قسم الاسئله والاجوبه والرد على الشبهات  *



هذه هي الاسطوانة الوحييييييدة اللي قدرت استوعنها من هذا المنتدى:a63::a63:

ههههههههههه

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## الحياه (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 لكن الهك قال ( أَيُّهَا الأَصْحَابُ. اشْرَبُوا وَاسْكَرُوا أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ. )     سِفْرُ نَشِيدُ الأَنَاشِيدِ 

اَلأَصْحَاحُ الْخَامِسُ .

 اذن الهك يدعوك لشرب الخمر وانت ترفض و تحضر لى ايه اخرى تثبت الرفض اذن عقلك يرفض ونحن 

المسلمون  عقولنا ترفض التناقض الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس . وتستمر قصه التناقض فى كتابكم الى يوم القيامه.


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*



الحياه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> لكن الهك قال ( أَيُّهَا الأَصْحَابُ. اشْرَبُوا وَاسْكَرُوا أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ. )     سِفْرُ نَشِيدُ الأَنَاشِيدِ
> ...




*يا عم المحمدى سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سفر رمزى ومعانيه ليست مقصودة بصورة حرفية وبالتالى فلا يوجد اى دعوة لشرب الخمر فى الكتاب المقدس

ده غير ان التناقض ده هو فى كتاب محمد وليس فى كتابنا وكان غيرك اشطر لان محدش عرف يجيبلنا تناقض واحد فى الكتاب المقدس حتى الان, فى حين انى فتحت موضوع عن تناقضات القران فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى ولم يجرؤ المسلمين على الرد عليه,........
تفضل شوف بنفسك:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18684

كما  انكم المسلمون عقولكم ترفض كل دعوة للتحضر والادمية والتسامح والمساواة فليس بعجيب ان ترفضوا الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*قبل أن أجيبك, وبما أنك قرأت نشيد الأنشاد 
ما معنى الصفات الثلاث لأختي العروس :
هل هي حديقة لم يدخلها أحد؟
هل هي عين ماء مقفل لم يشرب منه أحد؟
هل هي ينبوع مختوم 
أي مصدر ماء مغطى لم يسقط فيه شئ ردئ ونافع لرى لأخرين؟
وكيف يتحقق ذلك عملياَ في حياة كل شخص له علاقة حقيقية بالله؟*

نش 4:12 
*** *اختي العروس جنة مغلقة عين مقفلة ينبوع مختوم*.***


----------



## althani girl (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يا عم المحمدى سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سفر رمزى ومعانيه ليست مقصودة بصورة حرفية وبالتالى فلا يوجد اى دعوة لشرب الخمر فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ده غير ان التناقض ده هو فى كتاب محمد وليس فى كتابنا وكان غيرك اشطر لان محدش عرف يجيبلنا تناقض واحد فى الكتاب المقدس حتى الان, فى حين انى فتحت موضوع عن تناقضات القران فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى ولم يجرؤ المسلمين على الرد عليه,........
> تفضل شوف بنفسك:
> ...



*يالعضو العزيز ليش تسوي فوضى مواضيع قسم الحوار الاسلامي في قسم الحوار الاسلامي 

مو هني هاي اللي تعلمناه منكم يوم نكتب شي عن المسيحيه في القسم الحوار الاسلامي 

تحذفون الرد وتقولون في قسم للاسئله والاجوبه وفي قسم للرد على الشبهات  

انزين المهم 

اشلون اتقول كيف لايوجد دعوة لشرب الخمر فى الكتاب المقدس والحين حاط لك ايه مكتوب 

فيها اشربوا واسكروا !!! 

انزين ماهو القصد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا انت اتقول  انه رمز ومعانيه ليست مقصودة بصورة حرفية  *


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*اعتقد الكلام واضح يا اخت ولو مش مصدقة فيمكنك مراجعة التفاسير لانه لا يوجد اى نص بالكتاب المقدس يدعو لشرب الخمر وانما يوجد ما يحرم السكر بالخمر.

وانا لم افتح موضوع اسلامى هنا وانما وضعت له رابط الموضوع الاسلامى بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى عشان يدخل ويعرف مين اللى كتابه يحتوى على تناقضات.*


----------



## althani girl (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اعتقد الكلام واضح يا اخت ولو مش مصدقة فيمكنك مراجعة التفاسير لانه لا يوجد اى نص بالكتاب المقدس يدعو لشرب الخمر وانما يوجد ما يحرم السكر بالخمر.
> 
> وانا لم افتح موضوع اسلامى هنا وانما وضعت له رابط الموضوع الاسلامى بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى عشان يدخل ويعرف مين اللى كتابه يحتوى على تناقضات.*



*اي انا قصدي لما نحط موضوع لكم هني في الغالب تردون علينا 

بشي عن الاسلام يا عن القتل يا عن التناقضات ... الخ 

يعني ليش تذكرون هالاشياء

 اذا تنرفزكم اسئلتنا او اتعبكم قولو لنا مب سألينكم مره ثانيه 

احنا ماحطينا اسئله وايد مثل الاسئله اللي في القسم الحواري 

هناك في القسم الحواري الاسلامي الاسئله مو صفحه اكثر من صفحه

مثل السفير حط موضوع من صفحتين كلها احاديث متى نقراها كلها هههههه

وهني اغلب المواضيع  نص صفحه اذا وايد قلتو لنا سؤال سؤال علشان نرد عليكم 

المهم انا بشوف التفسير لهاالايه 

وشكراااااااااااا ياكريستياان نايت على ردك الطيب  *


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*مرة أخرى خلينا في المفيد*

*قبل أن أجيبك, وبما أنك قرأت نشيد الأنشاد 
ما معنى الصفات الثلاث لأختي العروس :
هل هي حديقة لم يدخلها أحد؟
هل هي عين ماء مقفل لم يشرب منه أحد؟
هل هي ينبوع مختوم 
أي مصدر ماء مغطى لم يسقط فيه شئ ردئ ونافع لرى لأخرين؟
وكيف يتحقق ذلك عملياَ في حياة كل شخص له علاقة حقيقية بالله؟*

*نش 4:12 
*** اختي العروس جنة مغلقة عين مقفلة ينبوع مختوم.*** *


----------



## الحياه (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 بدأ اخوتنا المسيحيين بالمراوغه كالعاده .................

 احدهم يجيبنى((( بسؤال ))) و الاخر  يقول (((   انه رمز ومعانيه ليست مقصودة بصورة حرفية ))) وهل الله

 يحتاج اليك لتقول يقصد ام لم يقصد ؟ينقصكم الشجاعه للتصريح بالتناقض رغم ان التناقض واضح .

 اذن يا اخ ( fredyyy ) الهك وضعك فى دوامه مره اشرب الخمر و مره لا تشرب الخمر .

 لكن المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله برىء منكم ومن تحريف كتابكم.


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*ممتاز يعنى باختصار نفهم ان العضو المسلم اعلن افلاسه واتجه للسب وهو يعتبر جهله بمعانى النصوص نقص شجاعة الاعتراف بالتناقض المزعوم والذى نتحداه ان يثبته.

بص يا حياة لو عندك كلام مفيد فاهلا وسهلا لكن انك تلف وتدور وتقول تناقض ومش تناقض فده اعتراف صريح بافلاسك لانك لم تأتنا بادنى دليل على التناقض او التحريف المزعوم ولا اتيتنا بدليل على ان الكتاب المقدس يدعو لشرب الخمر وعموما يا سيدى لو انت محرج انك تعترف بأنك مخطىء فاعتبر الاعتراف وصل من رسالتك الاخيرة

ومتنساش انى منتظر ردك فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى على موضوع تناقضات القران عشان تعرف فعلا مين اللى كتابه متناقض
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18684*


----------



## الحياه (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

 محاوله اخرى للهرب لكنها فاشله.........

 السؤال لا يزال قائما هل امر المسيح بشرب الخمر ام نها عنه ؟ سيتعبكم كتابكم كثيرا اتعلم لماذا !!!!!!! لانك ستحضر لى  ايه من كتابك  وانا 

بدورى سأحضر لك ايه من كتابك تناقضها.. هه هه هه هه هه هه هه هه


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*السؤال بالفعل تم الاجابة عنه واثبتنا ان الكتاب المقدس يحرم السكر بالخمر فى حين انك لم تستطع ان تثبت العكس حتى الان*


----------



## fredyyy (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*لكن المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله برىء منكم ومن تحريف كتابكم. *

*نحن نتكلم عن الرب يسوع المسيح الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

لكن عن من تتكلم أنت ؟؟

ليس لدينا كتاب محرف
فما لدينا كلام  الله وهو قادر أن يحفظه

واحتفظ بشريعتك لنفسك*

*لقد عجزت عن تفسير ما طلب منك 

إذاَ إسأل فقط وإسمع الإجابة من  الأساتذة*


----------



## الحياه (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



لم اتوقع ان ( christian ) لن يكون صادقا حتى لو هذه المره لماذا ؟

 لانه قال : ( انك لم تستطع ان تثبت العكس حتى الان )

 لكنى قلت  الهك قال ( أَيُّهَا الأَصْحَابُ. اشْرَبُوا وَاسْكَرُوا أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ. ) سِفْرُ نَشِيدُ الأَنَاشِيدِ 

اَلأَصْحَاحُ الْخَامِسُ .

اذن الهك يدعوك لشرب الخمر ؟

و هو ينكر الرد هل هذه اخلاقك يا نصرانى!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا يكون حكيما في عيني نفسه (ام  26 :  5)

ردينا على هذا الادعاء وقلنا ان سفر نشيد الانشاد هو سفر رمزى ومعانيه ليست مقصودة بصورة حرفية وده تفسير السفر لتقرأ وتتأكد بنفسك
http://www.alkalema.net/articl/nashid.htm

فهل عندك ادعاء جديد لم يتم الرد عليه او هل عندك دليل على ان الكتاب المقدس يدعو للسكر بالخمر بحسب زعمك ام ان ذلك كل ما عندك؟*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

*
 ام 12:15 
*** طريق الجاهل مستقيم في عينيه.اما سامع المشورة فهو حكيم.***

 ام 14:3 
*** في فم الجاهل قضيب لكبريائه.اما شفاه الحكماء فتحفظهم.***

 ام 19:13 
*** الابن الجاهل مصيبة على ابيه ومخاصمات الزوجة كالوكف المتتابع.***

 ام 26:11  
***كما يعود الكلب الى قيئه هكذا الجاهل يعيد حماقته.***

 جا 10:12 
*** كلمات فم الحكيم نعمة وشفتا الجاهل تبتلعانه.****


----------



## MARINSE (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه صورة الله؟*

هل لي ان اقول بضع كلمات لأنير طريق هذا المتشدد 

اخي الكريم...............في بادء الأمر  كيف لك ان تكون مسلم وتستهزاء بالكتاب المقدس بقولك (لو لم أبين أن هذه الفقرات من الكتاب المقدس لظن القارئ أنى أتحدث عن تنين فى فيلم خيالى. )  هذا  استهزاء  .

وانتم الذين تامنون بكل الأديان ..........

اما عن الكلام من الكتاب........ فاعلم ان ليس كل ما يذكر هو يترجم حرفيا..........فان هذا الكلام اي دخان من انفه لا تعني ما تتخيله انت بمخيلتك...........قد يرمز الا امور لا انت ولا غيرك يعلمها

اما عن شكل المسيح.........ووجه الجميل فانا لن اجيب عليك سوى ببضع كلمات 

(اقرا  او شاهد الفلم للمسيح........واعلم بمسئلة الكفن.......وسوف تعلم حين ذاك ماذا اقصد)


مارينز


----------

